# MobaXterm su in GUI möglich?



## krgewb (29. Apr 2022)

Ich logge mich mit MobaXterm per SSH auf ein System ein. Danach wechsle ich per su-Befehl zu einem Benutzer mit root-Rechten. Jetzt kann ich per Kommandozeile alles machen. 
Auf der linken Seite gibt es in MobaXterm eine grafische Darstellung der Ordnerstruktur. Dort kann ich bequem Dateien hochladen und herunterladen. Das Hochladen ist aber in einigen Ordner nicht erlaubt, da mir die Rechte fehlen. Anscheinend bin ich dort immer noch der Benutzer ohne root-Rechten.


----------



## Robert Zenz (29. Apr 2022)

krgewb hat gesagt.:


> Anscheinend bin ich dort immer noch der Benutzer ohne root-Rechten.



Nein, da gibt es viele Moeglichkeiten weshalb, und ohne jetzt das System zu kennen ist es schwierig zu sagen was davon greift. Zum Beispiel koennten die Ordner auf einer als schreibgeschuetzt eingehaengten Partition liegen. Oder SELinux verbietet das schreiben in diese Ordner, oder die Ordner sind schreibgeschuetzt (und du bist nicht root sondern einfach nur jemand mit root Rechten, da ist ein Unterschied).


----------

